# Sterilizing My Maple Tree



## DonnaLonis (Jun 6, 2001)

I moved into a new home and spent a whole summer installing a 24' x 24' patio and now our huge maple tree in the back yard not only stains it in the Fall when all of its leaves fall down, but also the helicopters that fall in the spring are too much to take. Messy can't even describe it. I hate to take down a tree that has been there for so long. Not to mention it houses my childrens tire swing and tree house.

My stepfather told me he heard if you hammer a brass nail into the tree it will become sterile. Is there any truth to this?


----------

